

Meetings: Don't play the role. - tsellon
http://www.theleadershipcircle.com/ever-been-in-a-meeting-with-a-bunch-of-posers-they-dont-want-to-be-there-either

======
nodata
I hope that stock image of dominoes is intended as sarcasm.

